# Peeing



## Upwind (Jun 25, 2016)

My female Vizsla is 5 months old and still can't figure out where to pee. Up until a few weeks ago, she'd stop and pee anywhere in the house--in her bed, right after she went out and peed outside, right next to me while I was sitting on a stool. A few commenters here thought she might have a urinary tract infection. We had her that tested when she was spayed two weeks ago today. She did have the infection and had the antibiotics for it.

Since being spayed and taking the antibiotics, she hasn't peed in the house. We do have to take her out, because she seldom gives any indication she has to go. Occasionally, she'll bark.

She hasn't pooped in the house in weeks and will go by herself in a fenced in area off our deck. She won't pee there unless I lead or carry her there and put her down.

She's peed three times on the deck since she was spayed. The first two times I saw it after the fact. Most recently she peed on the deck a few moments ago. She laid down on her stomach right next to me, and I heard water splashing. I looked down, and she was peeing. Going on the deck is annoying, but understandable. I've never seen a dog pee lying down, though.

Any suggestions?


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

Poor girl! I'm certainly no expert, but the peeing laying down thing makes me think something is wrong. Either she doesn't feel well enough to get up and go out or she has no sensation that it's coming. 

As far as notifying you of needing to go, have you tried training her on a bell? Amos has a bell because I was having trouble reading his signs when he was little and our front door where he goes out is not visible from most of the house. He could sit there all day and I wouldn't know it unless I went looking for him. So we got him a bell and mounted it by the door. Every time we took him out to potty, I'd take his nose or paw and ring the bell before I opened the door. In about three days, he was ringing it himself. 

Now of course, he rings it if has to potty, wants to be outside, or is just bored. ;D But either way, it helped alot when he was younger. Good luck to you and I hope your girl feels better soon.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would have her rechecked to make sure the UTI cleared up. They don't always with just one round of antibiotics. 
Young healthy dogs don't just pee while laying down. There is something causing it.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It could also be spay incontinence. I agree, a follow-up vet visit is in order.


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

One more idea: don't know if it is the same in dogs but humans can get UTIs from bacteria or yeast. If they confirmed it was bacteria overgrowth in her urine, then that's that. However, if it was a best guess and another round of antibiotics doesn't clear it up, you might ask about an anti fungal or ask for a test to confirm its not a fungal infection. If it is fungal, the antibiotics will only make it works as they will kill off the good bacteria that could fight the yeast. Just a thought.


----------



## Upwind (Jun 25, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback. 

I had her urine tested again yesterday. The urinary tract infection had not completely cleared up. She's back on omoxicillin--two doses yesterday, one this morning.

After getting up, peeing and pooping outside, and playing with her toys, she spent some time chewing one of them in her bed. When she got up, the bed was soaked. This was less than 90 minutes from peeing outside. I was next to her the whole time she was on her bed and had no idea she was peeing. I suppose the antibiotic hadn't been in her system long enough to do much, but I'll call the vet again today and mention the fungal infection.

She's still never peed in the crate where she spends the night.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Poor girl  Hope she gets feeling better soon!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

When you're home with her, I'd be taking her out every half hour and encouraging her to drink frequently, use broth if you have to. That along with the antibiotics will help flush the bacteria out. 

Hope she feels better, too!


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Jeez.... You spayed her very very young. This could be the result of major surgery before she is fully potty trained and has a developed reproductive and digestive system.

If your vet recommended such an early spay I'd recommend finding a new one to get to the bottom of these issues


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

einspänner said:


> When you're home with her, I'd be taking her out every half hour and encouraging her to drink frequently, use broth if you have to. That along with the antibiotics will help flush the bacteria out.
> 
> Hope she feels better, too!


As broths can be salty- a no-no for our Vizslas do you make the broth from scratch and is it chicken or beef? Hope that your poor pup gets well soon- would a diaper or puppy pads help with keeping clean upslate easier?


----------

